

Opensourced GPS Run Tracker for iPhone - geoffmacdonald
https://github.com/geoffmacd/JogIt

======
jefflinwood
Instead of checking all of those libraries into your Github repo, can you try
setting it up to use CocoaPods
([http://cocoapods.org/](http://cocoapods.org/)) instead?

~~~
geoffmacdonald
i know, i'm getting around to it

------
geoffmacdonald
I'm looking to see if anybody is interested in this.

